# alteranate digit forum



## samrat_chak1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Many times I can't get on to the thinkdigit forum because it is too graphics heavy. I think digit should host an alternate text only forum for us dial up users. What is your opinion?


----------



## cnukutti (Jun 18, 2004)

sure it takes a lot of time to load on my dial up system. digit should remove the left side nav bar and remove the ads. already much has been discussed about this


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 19, 2004)

Not again ...


----------



## JAK (Jun 19, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Not again ...



aah buddy .....whats up dud...????  

Long time no see..I mean Long time no "Hi"..


----------



## aadipa (Jun 19, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2942
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2312
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2754


----------



## aadipa (Jun 19, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20216#20216
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=20427#20427
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2037
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1843
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1981
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=363


----------



## aadipa (Jun 19, 2004)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=564


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 19, 2004)

samrat_chak1 said:
			
		

> Many times I can't get on to the thinkdigit forum because it is too graphics heavy. I think digit should host an alternate text only forum for us dial up users. What is your opinion?



Since u want a fast forum lets start with u, come on now get rid of ur siggy and avatar. it takes up precious bandwidth !! U start and the rest will follow.


----------



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Jun 20, 2004)

Avatars are okay but I feel that signatures should be text only.


----------



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Jun 20, 2004)

I forgot to add that digit could make the upper banner and left side nav bar into seperate frames meaning one would not have to load them over and over again while browsing this site.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2004)

that's a nice idea Karan. that will surely improve da speed.


----------



## aadipa (Jun 20, 2004)

Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| said:
			
		

> I forgot to add that digit could make the upper banner and left side nav bar into seperate frames meaning one would not have to load them over and over again while browsing this site.



another old story
check this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13488


----------



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh well I guess most ideas here must have been thought of by someone else in some thread before.    Hope Digit takes note of the suggestion this time and implements it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2004)

keep hoping....


----------



## samrat_chak1 (Jun 26, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Since u want a fast forum lets start with u, come on now get rid of ur siggy and avatar. it takes up precious bandwidth !! U start and the rest will follow.


Hey Blade runner, I do get my hands on high bandwidth sometimes, so I don't think I can give away my avatar and siggy. But still to get on to forum from home I have to use dial up. Don't take it the other way round.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Jun 28, 2004)

Digit guys have been sleepin an would continue to do so.
I have no hopes from them.


----------



## pravin4u (Jun 30, 2004)

Man! get on with time.....Get BroadBand connection


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 4, 2004)

no way!


----------

